# First Maitakes!... Best way to preserve them?



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

I have read they can be fresh frozen or dried? Anyone know which way is best? Just got a food dehydrator and a vacuum sealer.....


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

I put my hens in the freezer that I harvested this year. They say if you freeze them do not defrost them just throw them in frozen and heat them.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

chop them up to about 1/4 inch dice cook them in your favorite oil until just about done then freeze them without draining them much. Leave them oily. Freeze them, then later cook them in a hot skillet frozen until all the way done. Mine never make it to the freezer. I eat them like a hog, mixing them in soups, sauces and with Chinese dishes. The only ones I freeze are the ones that are in the soup I make. I make 3 gallons at a time. The ones I didn't, eat if my friends have had enough, I pitch out to the squirrels and they seem to like them enough to keep them away from the bird seed I throw out for the birds.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Lay on foil on a cookie sheet and freeze put in gallon bags.Remove as much air as possible.As stated earlier cook while still frozen.They will stay good for over a year.I like to make omlets outa them.


----------

